

Finding a Tech Cofounder – The Unanchor Story - Mamady
http://blog.unanchor.com/2011/04/finding-a-tech-cofounder-the-unanchor-story/

======
kurder
Great points! I would also add funding to the list; both parties need to
realize that they will have to either work for free for a long period of time
or they will need to get out there and find angels or venture capitalists to
fund their startup. Lots of dedication is required from all parties involved
as funding is very hard to come across.

~~~
Mamady
well i guess thats a given - being a cofounder typically means you dont get
paid in the initial stages - hopefully that wont last for too long ;)

